# Chrome



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anybody used tin foil for chrome? I have seen this done and done VERY well, looks great!! I am thinking about trying it but thought I would post here to see if anyone has done it and if so if there are any tips or tricks to make is easier.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've used Bare-Metal-Foil, but not tin or aluminum foil.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I have used chrome DUCT tape with lots of luck!


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

OK, now you got me wondering. What I see looks like Aluminum Foil or Tin Foil. I am not sure what bare metal foil is and I think what I see is too thin to be any sort of duct tape.

So, when applying the metal foil are there any tips or tricks?

With the Duct tape, is there anything as thin as transparent 'scotch' tape buy shiney like chrome?

I could post a picture of an example if needed.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Slot Dawg said:


> O
> 
> With the Duct tape, is there anything as thin as transparent 'scotch' tape buy shiney like chrome?
> 
> .


I dont think its as thick as you think it is. looks like the thickness of good tin foil.both of these have duct tape pins.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Slot Dawg said:


> is there anything as thin as transparent 'scotch' tape buy shiney like chrome?


Mylar tape, "aka Chrome model airplane trim" is very thin self adhesive sticker like material, found in the monokote section of your local hobby shop.

I use this stuff for chroming the tops of my lexan sprint car wings, it really looks like chrome  

It's a bit difficult to work with, it has some real foil in it and can be creased easily, and is prone to capturing air bubbles in the glue but once you learn how to stick it down you'll love it!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Your probably picturing conventional dull 'ole duct tape. Not what Mr. WG is suggesting! Duct tape comes in more than one configuration these days. I believe he's refering to the non reinforced (no mesh) type. Looks great! pretty forgiving stuff. :thumbsup: 

To get an idea about the sticky mylar Zig is talking about you need only look at the non printed inside of a Doritos bag. Picture that with with stickum on the back. As Zig said, takes a coupla screwups till ya get the hang of it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I used Bare Metal foil for the trim on slots and models. Came in a variety of colors and luster. Crome, Ultra Bright Chrome, Black Chrome, Copper, Gold and Aluminum. Very thin foil with a adhesive backing that with a good sharp exacto knife, burnishing tool, Q-tips and toothpicks you could apply to anything that needed to be trimmed off. Just watch out with the exacto because you need to have a new blade when your trimming the foil away. Always pleased with the results. Plus you can clearcoat it with spray enamel/laquer or even Future. 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmm.
Very interesting. I think I wil post a pic when I can. Can all of these be 'formed' around details. For example, say I have a grill and bumper with headlights etc. Can the tape / mylar / metal foil be press formed into the details?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Slot Dawg said:


> Hmm.
> Can the tape / mylar / metal foil be press formed into the details?
> Thanks,
> Bill


Speaking of the foil, yes but it is a painstaking process and can be a royal pain on a complicated grille. Mostly used on body and window trim. When I did venture out to do a grille, the first thing I did was paint it a silver or something as close as possible to chrome as I could. That way any of the small pin holes or possible tears wouldn't be as noticable. Worked well enough until I could get some chrome plating done.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Slot Dawg said:


> OK, now you got me wondering. What I see looks like Aluminum Foil or Tin Foil. I am not sure what bare metal foil is and I think what I see is too thin to be any sort of duct tape.
> 
> So, when applying the metal foil are there any tips or tricks?
> 
> ...


http://www.bare-metal.com/


----------

